# Spouse visa and proving sufficient finances...



## rowgle (May 15, 2009)

Hi,
I'm looking for some advice about my situation, I'm a British citizen and my new wife is South Korean. We've been going out for years but our hand has been forced by her being pregnant (4 months now). Anyway, we want to come over to live in the UK, the problem is that I have no job in the UK having been working in Korea for a while, nor do we have savings to speak of (although my wife owns some property in Korea under morgage). My parents have offered to help us, they are comfortably off and can attest that they will meet our costs until I can, my plan being to come back and study for a masters while working part time. They will also help us with a mortgage on a new place, although we will stay with them for a while before that is sorted out.

My concerns are proving that we have the finances to support ourselves in the short term. I have virtually no work record in the UK having lived outside there since leaving university, and I have been working freelance here for the past few months so have no recent official record of work since a year ago. My wife studied in the UK (same university) for a few years and has a strong work record here, so can hopefully prove she will be able to get work in the UK eventually.
I need some advice on the best way to go about the application for a spouse visa for her. I was thinking that it'd be better not to talk about the baby, as it just means more proof of dependency (if she is interviewed within a month it won't be obvious). Will my parents' guarantees be sufficient, and how should they be backed up (account statements, house deeds, share certificates etc)? How about the issue of housing, on the rules it says that we must have housing exclusively for our 'household' but does that extend to parents as well?

Any advice on how to make this application go smoothly is well appreciated.


----------



## Linda Kurniawan (May 10, 2009)

hey rowgle,

I'm linda...i saw your post that i think i have similar situation as yours. have you made to have your korean wife move into UK since you have any job yet ?
Hopefully you have it now.
I'm indonesian and have an english boyfriend, for now he hasn't any permanent job yet, still searching..and need to be my sponsor so we can meet each other, and we have plan to get married.

If you have any messages regarding this issue please share some with me..
really hope i can be together with him, him aswell

Thanks anyway

linda


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Go and talk to your local British Consulate, there is no other way around things. I would not omit the information about your child, most likely he/she would be born by the time your wife would get a visa and that will surely complicate matters. If you are married that will help your application.

The more open and forthcoming you are the better, not the contrary.

You should really get proof of your income, but I suppose that your parents vouching for you should probe very helpful.


----------



## daisy5769 (Apr 26, 2009)

As you are already abroad I think this will help your situation as when you get married in the uk to a foreigner they now have to go back to their country to apply to come to the uk.
You will need letters of sponsership and proof of income from your parents, also suitable accommodatio tostay in so your parents home would be good- if they have space. I suggest you start applying for jobs also. Proof of your relationships stability will be neededeg birthday cards, letters etc. look on the home office website for further advice- hope this helps


----------

